# Our first foal of the year is a .....



## ~Stacie~ (Mar 19, 2009)

COLT!! Jet foaled a beautiful bay colt on the 15th while we were at Corsicana!! He has a lot of natural action and 4 stockings to boot. His sire is Simply Radiant WAH who goes back to AGS Simply Awesome and his Dam is Shadow Box Jet’s Playgirl who goes back to Michigan’s King Pin. He will be available once he is weaned

















One down and 4 more to go!! (thinking pink) lol


----------



## crponies (Mar 20, 2009)

What a handsome boy! Congratulations!


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 20, 2009)

What a cutie!



Congrats!



How tall?


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations on such a handsome and elegant colt!!!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Mar 20, 2009)

He has got legs for days!!!!! He is very handsome. Remember, I am in need of a classic boy for next year.... keep 'em coming LOL. Can't wait to see him in person!!! Congrats.....


----------



## hairicane (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats, he already knows how to use those legs!


----------



## ~Stacie~ (Mar 20, 2009)

He's only 25 inches tall at the top of his withers. The cattle panels in the back ground have 6 inch tall holes.


----------



## My-Lil-Pony (Mar 21, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Leeana (Mar 21, 2009)

Congratulations on your beautiful colt


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 22, 2009)

Congratulations on a very handsome colt.


----------



## Doobie (Mar 22, 2009)

Very handsome man!!


----------



## Keri (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------

